# Questions About Plastisol Transfers..



## DieN2LivE (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm *BRAND* new at shirt making, and I'm getting into heat presses, and pressing plastisol transfers onto shirts.

A couple questions are:

What is a plastisol transfer, exactly?

Where can I get them online, cheap?

Is there anything better with Heat Transfering?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfers are screen printed designs printed to paper instead of directly on the garment. You then use a heat press to transfer the design from the paper to your garment.

There are a lot of companies that sell them. Not exactly sure what you consider cheap. Here is a list of transfer makers (custom and stock): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html 

Regarding is there anything better, yes, depending on your individual circumstances. Different jobs call for different methods of printing. Plastisol transfers would not be the way to go for a one-off single shirt order. Vinyl might be better in that case.


----------

